# HB lures.... yr opinions please!



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, i have very little lures in my collection.... apart from the usual sx40's what are the best lures to have in my tackle box.... for the usual estuary/river fish, and maybe offshore. when i go to fishing tackle aust i have no idea, there's so many! at least if i have some brands and names to throw about i can find some decent ones!

thanks in advance!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

To many to name....

But when all else fails I turn to.....

Tilsan Bass - Gold herring
Rapala Shad rap - Shad


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

thats cool, i just wanted a couple of names. i see ppl mention Rapala a fair bit but theres so many diff ones!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Kerrie, I'm no expert in the offshore but in the esturary provided you don't have too much weed a micro mullet is another one to add as well as squidgy stiffy's and berkley frenzy both of those dive to a couple of metres so they are good in channels with no weed :? just have to find a channel with no weed now :shock: 8) :lol:

The stiffy's are reportably great around the deeper racks for bream but i am yet to get a bream on them, flatties love em but i reckon you could work a plain hook past a flatty an he would still have a go.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Roo (Apr 2, 2007)

Tilsan Minnow or bass - Black is my fav, just don't bash it into anything as the timber body will split in half.......but still catch fish.
Halco sneaky scorpion 35 - any colour will do. suspending model is ideal for finicky bream
offshore, look no further than the halco laser pro. Rapalas are too expensive when the razor gang get into them.....but the laser pro is cheap and arguably one of the best trolling lures around.

If you find some Heddons Tiny Tads I'll buy the lot off you. Mine and my old man's all-time favourite bass(perch for him) lure.in black of course......but a spray can will fix any other colour too.

or you could do what my missus does........i'll have......that one, and that one, and ohhh that one too and.....so on untill i can't stand it and cry enough! the worst part is she has no method to picking a good lure except for 'I like the look of it"? and usually i put back very few and she seems to do well with her lucky dips. her Fav. is a purple Killalure Packrat 45

cheers, roo.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeepqksAABnfgAASQGWAEqFIHAC/78/gIACEGoU/SepPSepp+qMGjU9TT1PSeoIp6JmhMRoAAANFhVleZKpAS1m/hmrMO0jk5Fj4VWok0yLhy7tL4heew0G5Hu84l4l1EBTPkjKVHp5qmdtv3pDZzbxcKOysa/zGC9aH1D6HCWg3kCLAUs+KIOiCTNQsWPMYTRadSnSHJEICKFikPxdyRThQkOepqks=


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

fanks red (and everyone else!) I didn't see that before!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

halco scorpian 35 is my pick for shallower water.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Jaysea Lures, Predator 50


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Hiya Kerrie ,

My fav estuary lure would be the CK40 chubby ( the fat brother of the sx40) I also like the jackal chubby in bright orange.
I'm with Kraley on the lager HBs - The CD7 and CD9 are hard to beat.
Enjoy stocking the tackle box 8)

cya
Devo


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

the best bass/yella lure is without a doubt jackall tn60 
nothing else comes close


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Ben, 



> the best bass/yella lure is without a doubt jackall tn60
> nothing else comes close


That is a HUGE call mate. 

I don't know about others here, but I have difficulty in justifying $25.00 for one lure.

Kerrie, You might also like to consider some of these.

Click here for the Cabelas link

At US$1.99 each, the represent very good value and I can tell you that they will catch about as well as anything else I have tried.

While you are there, also check out some of their other hardbaits. I just received my second order from this mob and I couldn't be happier. I know others here use Cabelas too.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

kraley.... that avatar will give me nightmares! thats just wrong wrong wrong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

io oew


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey luvvy,next time you're up here [probly to check out my Vstar which I'll probly be getting pretty soon as I'll likely be getting my Ls sometime next month which has nothing to do with this thread but I just wanted to mention it], I can sell you for a good price all my HBs that I've collected over the years that A] Looked nice at the time  
B] Everyone said worked but didn't :roll: 
C] Always seemed to be on special at Big W ,obviously for good reason :? 
D]I saw in a fishing magazine attached to some enormous dogtooth tuna/barramundi/Papua New Guinea black bass/atlantic salmon/coral trout/Westralian jewfish and caused me to say to myself "Jeffrey,your tackle box/life/manhood/etc just won't be complete if you don't go out and buy that lure right now,just in case they start releasing stocks of PNG black bass or dogtooth tuna in Bonville Creek". :shock:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

kraley said:


> crazyratwoman said:
> 
> 
> > kraley.... that avatar will give me nightmares! thats just wrong wrong wrong!!!!!!!!!
> ...


As far as knob's go, your a bloody clown mate*!*


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hairymick said:


> G'day Ben,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Mick,

I know its a huge call but its true, ive fished pretty heavily for bass over the last few years, initially i was using a lot of hardbodied divers, spinnerbaits and plastics and landing fish, but since using the lipless cranks available today ive more than doubled my catch rates doing the same things,

i guess the fact that all the abt guys use them almost exclusively says something, in all honesty i havent taken my other lures bass fishing for some time now.

i know they are expensive but i think everything is getting like that in the fishing world, look at plastics for example an average pack is close to $10 and some tt heads sells for around 7 so thats $17 for 6-12 lures which eventually break up and become unusable.

dont worry about the price for the minute guys, im just stating what the most successful/consistent lure is.

Kraley i generally just slow roll them with the occasional pause to let it sink down the water column a bit. just vary your retrieve until you find what they like on the day. Ive even cleaned up just slow trolling them from the yak.

very versatile lure , just dont snag them hehe


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Roo said:


> Tilsan Minnow or bass - Black is my fav, just don't bash it into anything as the timber body will split in half.......but still catch fish.
> Halco sneaky scorpion 35 - any colour will do. suspending model is ideal for finicky bream
> offshore, look no further than the halco laser pro. Rapalas are too expensive when the razor gang get into them.....but the laser pro is cheap and arguably one of the best trolling lures around.
> 
> ...


Hey Roo, 
Whadya doin on this site ya bloody stink boater!  
Have been hearing a few stories of what ya been up to with Joe, I'm Canoedle on Ausfish. 
Did you guys buy kayaks?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Bass hey, well I couldn't see mention of hard bodies and bass without seeing the Killalure pakrat going on the list, the green and yellow pattern is a huge stand out for me, but I have also found the jackall tn60s to work very well at times.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

After the recent holiday.

I have decided to sell all my lures on ebay and just stock up on the whole bibbed Ecogear range, concentrating on SX40's for saltwater and for fresh water I have to agree with Fishing Man, I'm going for Jackalls TN60's.

I have used lipless lures long before Jackalls came out and have a vast collection in them, not just jackalls, I like the cheapy Kokoda ones too, great value for money.

For trolling in freshwater I'm going for the Mann's 10+ and 15+, they have never let me down, although I down troll much in freshwater prefer to cast and retrieve lipless baits or SP's.

Watch out on Ebay soon.

Cheers


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Buy Australian,
PREDatek lures
Bassman spinnerbaits
etc
good luck with the spinning
James


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

aus_bass said:


> Buy Australian,
> James


Buy Japanese and double your catch mate, 
all the jap lures seem to be good.

sure you pay more but its worth it, look at how successfull the jackalls are going on the bass circuit and lets face it the ecogear range is probably the most successful set of bream lures ever made. Smith, Tiemco, Megabass and imakatsu all make unreal tackle as well.

i love my Aussie lures and have been collecting them for years, 
I have a love for Aussie yella/cod lures and have done well on predateks, deceptions, JJs, etc but when it comes down to what catches fish its japanese technology all the way.

Jump on google and have a look at whats available. not only do they work here.
Japanese tackle is going gangbusters all over the world from bass circuits in the US to pike fishing in Europe to chasing peacock bass in Brazil.

good luck with it all and enjoy the lure collecting, 
ps: watch out it gets expensive hehe


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRS/qHEAACbfgAAQUIWAAqYwUCq/7/+gMADE0RTxBqPVMh6jR6mT1HqNpqGg1T00myNKeptR6gDQBpoDUnpqB6gAaAAACQedkSiNZnUV0ywt2H7op7NxFWBFSO962tuRzWYCfTXF60CqfmejuSUyAMp52OzSRvOF8x1bSAe+S0d83FIoo4ymzBxZc/y59RmsqcUg0diiz63J6dd7p5YAQjwiw03xlqdOz6oZ3khHkjjvJBYp0gGpBMBRhbCq7VqXbydDkWS/ZmGbE7iqMNuBFFACWFAyQwPgUizapsN16hDaX8XckU4UJAUv6hxA


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I just bought a predatek sand viper (140mm 28g dives to 1mtr), went to get a gold bomber like billybob uses ( never know there could be a lonely lost Spanish mackerel off redcliffe  ) but they didnt have any so I asked one of the blokes there and he said to give the predatek a go.

BTW they have 15% off at Sundown marine at rothwell at the moment.


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

I have plenty of lures from everywhere, but for around here for surface fish also snapper [so I have been told] and flathead [it works for them] this: http://www.livelylures.com/small/lures.php?id=4 Is my choice and Aussie made, [made around the corner from me...But they won't sell direct  ], lost my favourite on Albys "Shark shield" last weekend, the Mad Mullet and Blue Pillie are also good but expensive as is the Arafura Barra.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, so many choices!!
Thanks to all for some great advice (even though I didn't start this thread)!!
I guess you just have to get out there and give them a go!!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

wow heaps of info... thanks everyone, i can see where the tax i'm about to get back will be going lol!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

For estuaries - particularly around bridges and rocky bars I really like my *R2S Baby Vibes*, both 35mm and 43mm - colour doesn't seem to matter - my "lucky" one has very little paint left on it now and only one eye.


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

Strike Pro Pygmy 2, it seems every fish wants to eat it, 4 flathead on the first day with this colour, with sole, whiting and bream the day after also having a go at it.
Bought from here [no affilition etc etc, just good service] http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.php?category=1194


----------

